# PC's, mach 3/ Cad, Cam - DVD/CDROM/USB Emergency Recovery Device



## countryguy (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Everyone-  Long 4+ days off for many of us. For those that serve and never get a long weekend-  Thank you for your service!!!  

OK, So for the rest of us CNC heads-    October is Smoke Detector month- We'll I'm declaring November Turkey day weekend 'Emergency Recovery disc' time for myself.    Though I would share!   So -  

BACK UPS. 
CNc Mill-  Mach3.   updated, configured, offsets, homes limits.... It's all copy and drop.  Get your "C:\mach3" folder copied. 
CAD/CAM -  All my drawings and software ZIPS. 
CNC Plasma - Same,  Mach3, SheetCam, the CandCNC Master ZIP plus all the support folders and files.  My draftsight  CAD and CAM folders.  Etc.   
I get 2 save on each PS.  1 to a USB stick.  and 1 to the CD/DVD disc writer.


Test the back up
..open your USB, CD-RW, DVD and drop some folders or the entire contents on another PC if you can... 

Then CLEAN UPs.  
I often make dups when working and getting the tweak's just so....  Declare you have it "on disc" and clean house.  Delete & purge unwanted stuff.  carefully! 

 Now it's off to great tractors and setup heaters and trickle chargers.  love the summer, accept the winter. 
Best, 
country guy.     


PS - A Shot of the latest clock I'm making for myself. ... with the 2 PC's backed up.


----------



## xalky (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder. I really do need to do this for my cnc plasma cutter.


----------

